# Anyone in the market for a nice watchmakers sized lathe?



## Radials (Oct 13, 2018)

The company I work for inherited some equipment when a neighboring machine shop closed a few months ago, and prompted us to have to move our shop. We are now settled and in the process of sorting through all the items we inherited and have a number of things that aren't of use to us. One of the items is a nice Lorch lathe setup like the one in the picture. This isn't the lathe we have but appears to be the same model. The lathe we have has LOTS of tooling to go with it. Collet sets, quick change tool post I believe and other accessories and mounted on a nice stand. I know that I could snag it for myself but I'm just not in need of a lathe of this size. Is there any interest from the Hobby Machinist community for a lathe like this before we end up listing on CL or Ebay? It is located in central Oregon, but we have the ability to ship if necessary. In the near future I'll get some actual pictures of what we've got. 

Nick


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 13, 2018)

I almost want to ask for it just because it's kinda cool...


----------



## TerryH (Oct 13, 2018)

Radials said:


> The company I work for inherited some equipment when a neighboring machine shop closed a few months ago, and prompted us to have to move our shop. We are now settled and in the process of sorting through all the items we inherited and have a number of things that aren't of use to us. One of the items is a nice Lorch lathe setup like the one in the picture. This isn't the lathe we have but appears to be the same model. The lathe we have has LOTS of tooling to go with it. Collet sets, quick change tool post I believe and other accessories and mounted on a nice stand. I know that I could snag it for myself but I'm just not in need of a lathe of this size. Is there any interest from the Hobby Machinist community for a lathe like this before we end up listing on CL or Ebay? It is located in central Oregon, but we have the ability to ship if necessary. In the near future I'll get some actual pictures of what we've got.
> 
> Nick
> 
> View attachment 277561



Need? What's that got to do with it?  I'd have that scarfed up in a millisecond if I had the chance.


----------



## Radials (Oct 13, 2018)

TerryH said:


> Need? What's that got to do with it?  I'd have that scarfed up in a millisecond if I had the chance.



I know right? I'm exercising as much rational restraint as I can not wanting to spend money going the wrong direction of lathe size for my needs.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm interested, if the price is within reach. A small machine like that would work wonders for the small work I do. But shipping it across the country? Expensive, to say the least.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 30, 2018)

What did you do with this lathe?
I may be interested. I'm 5 hours away, good excuse to come up to the Bend area.
How much?


----------



## Radials (Oct 30, 2018)

Janderso said:


> What did you do with this lathe?
> I may be interested. I'm 5 hours away, good excuse to come up to the Bend area.
> How much?



Please see the machines for sale area as I have listed it there with pictures. The machine was never actually used by the company I work for, but if I had to take a guess I'd say the machine lived a life of second ops. 

Thanks,
Nick


----------

